# Anyone Drove This Trail on PINS near Nine Mile Hole?



## fishcatchr (Apr 8, 2009)

Looking for alternatives to launching my jon boat at Yarbarough then boating all the way to nine mile hole to fish. 

Does anyone have experience on this trail I have mapped. Looks like people have drove out there quite a bit. 

Thanks!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

It is illegal to launch a trailered boat on the National Seashore unless it is at a designated ramp. If it fits in the back of your truck, I think you're good as yakkers do it all the time.


----------



## fishcatchr (Apr 8, 2009)

Pocketfisherman said:


> It is illegal to launch a trailered boat on the National Seashore unless it is at a designated ramp. If it fits in the back of your truck, I think you're good as yakkers do it all the time.


Not to stir the pot here, but I have seen countless people with trailers on pins. Some with boats, some with yaks, some with fishing supplies.

Is the launching the illegal part?

Isn't Yarborough a "launch"?


----------



## SeaAg (Oct 31, 2006)

*Superintendentâ€™s Compendium*

Section 1.5 - Closures and Public Use Limits

(a)(1)	Violations of the following are written as 36 CFR 1.5(f)
(i)	Hard hull motorized vessels are prohibited from launching into the Gulf of Mexico from all beaches within Padre Island National Seashore. (Â§ 3.8)

Determination: Boat operators launching hard hulled motorized vessels into gulf waters risk injury to the general public given there are no defined public launch ramps and the inherent hazardous nature of a shoreline surf environment. Additionally, users risk inundating their motor vehicles in the shoreline surf given the shallow shoreline gradient coupled with the draft requirements of most hard hulled motorized vessels. Accidents would cause fuel spills, unacceptable resource impacts, and public safety concerns.

(ii)	Zodiacs, Avons, and other soft hulled motorized vessels less than 12â€™ in length are permitted to launch on North Beach or on South Beach below the 5 mile marker. All other gulf beaches are closed to launching motorized soft hulled motorized vessels.
(Â§ 3.8)

Determination: Operating motorized vessels in high visitor use areas at Malaquite Beach and South Beach pose a risk to public safety. Excluding motorized vessels on Closed Beach is consistent with management practices that preclude the use of motorized vehicles in this area.


----------



## fishcatchr (Apr 8, 2009)

Awesome! Looks like you can definitely launch on the bay side... Back to the original question. Anyone ever been on that trail?



SeaAg said:


> Section 1.5 - Closures and Public Use Limits
> 
> (a)(1)	Violations of the following are written as 36 CFR 1.5(f)
> (i)	Hard hull motorized vessels are prohibited from launching into the Gulf of Mexico from all beaches within Padre Island National Seashore. (Â§ 3.8)
> ...


----------



## TXyakker (Aug 18, 2005)

But this trail goes over to the bay side, the laguna madre, AKA......NOT the gulf of mexico. 

Totally makes sense for it to be illegal launching hard hulled boats off the beach, I've seen people try and do it. Usually ends up poorly, hahaha.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I've driven there and there's no way you're launching a boat back there, impossibru. That is the old "back road" and from what I understand is technically legal to drive, but seems to be a gray area. In addition to that, leaving the back "road" would definitely be illegal and you'll never get through the mud flats with your truck/trailer to get to the water anyway. It's not worth risking the fines, you get hit with environmental damage/repair fines which only God knows where they stop, look at the Jeep crew that went 4 wheeling out there... I seem to recall fines were in the 6 figures??? Anyhow the back road used to pop out in the 30's (33ish?) but that exit has been closed. Last time I went that route wad due to horrible driving through the high banks and drove all the way to the end and had to turn around and come all the way back and plow through the high banks anyway after wasting all that time. Also be advised there are areas that look dry as a bone, cracked dry ground on top, and once you hit them you will sink to the ground. Best to be very familiar with that type of terrain and have a solid backout plan.
I would stick to Yarborough Pass, it's not that far by boat to get out to 9mile from there. I've been wanting to drag my little aluminum hunting boat down there as well but been waiting on a 2nd truck to go with me so I don't get stuck digging my truck out of the pass and blocking it for hours.


----------



## fishcatchr (Apr 8, 2009)

Just the response I was looking for! Thanks!

We will be down there in late June with the Jon Boat. It will be the 3rd year for us to launch at yarbarough. If you ware around, feel free to join.



justletmein said:


> I've driven there and there's no way you're launching a boat back there, impossibru. That is the old "back road" and from what I understand is technically legal to drive, but seems to be a gray area. In addition to that, leaving the back "road" would definitely be illegal and you'll never get through the mud flats with your truck/trailer to get to the water anyway. It's not worth risking the fines, you get hit with environmental damage/repair fines which only God knows where they stop, look at the Jeep crew that went 4 wheeling out there... I seem to recall fines were in the 6 figures??? Anyhow the back road used to pop out in the 30's (33ish?) but that exit has been closed. Last time I went that route wad due to horrible driving through the high banks and drove all the way to the end and had to turn around and come all the way back and plow through the high banks anyway after wasting all that time. Also be advised there are areas that look dry as a bone, cracked dry ground on top, and once you hit them you will sink to the ground. Best to be very familiar with that type of terrain and have a solid backout plan.
> I would stick to Yarborough Pass, it's not that far by boat to get out to 9mile from there. I've been wanting to drag my little aluminum hunting boat down there as well but been waiting on a 2nd truck to go with me so I don't get stuck digging my truck out of the pass and blocking it for hours.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

fishcatchr said:


> Just the response I was looking for! Thanks!
> 
> We will be down there in late June with the Jon Boat. It will be the 3rd year for us to launch at yarbarough. If you ware around, feel free to join.


I'd love to join. Last few times I went through Yarborough I could have driven my Civic through it so no worries dragging the boat, but there as no water in the pass... could not paddle a kayak from the launch to the bay so I've been reluctant to drag the boat down. Sooner or later I'll make it, hopefully with some corresponding high tides.


----------

